# Schedule - Central Ohio Crappie Circuit



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

The 2015 schedule for the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit will be released before the end of the year. We are just waiting for permits and confirmation of dates. Dates will be posted on the event website as soon as they are confirmed: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/fishing-tournaments.html


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I just looked about 5 minutes before reading this post. I am curious on dates and locations and maybe fishing a few of them this year.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Great, hope to have finalized schedule soon! I'll get the tentative schedule posted online soon.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Lakes that have 2 dates will either be a Saturday or Sunday tournament, not a 2 day.

Fish 3 of 5 Dates To Qualify For Spring Classic
Sun, March 29 - Buckeye Lake (Ice Out Open) 
April 11/12 - Delaware Lake 
April 18/19 - Deer Creek Lake
Sat, May 9 - Indian Lake 
Sat, May 16 - Hoover Reservoir 
May 30/31 - Alum Creek Lake (Spring Classic) 

Fish 2 of 3 Dates To Qualify For Fall Classic
Sun, Sept 13 - Rush Creek Lake
Sat, Sept 19 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
**Sun, Oct 4 - Griggs or CJ Brown** 
**&#8203;Sun, Oct 11 - Angler's Choice (Fall Classic)**


&#8203;**Vote during the first 3 tournaments of the year (Buckeye, Delaware & Deer Creek Tournaments) for the location of the fishing tournament on October 4 AND the location of the FALL CLASSIC on October 11! Anglers can choose from ANY non-horsepower restricted lake or reservoir in Ohio for the Classic including any lake we already have on the 2015 schedule!!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone who would like to be kept up to date with the circuit just send us an email to: [email protected] with the words "COCC Update" in the subject.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Would be great to see some new teams.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

slowtroller said:


> Would be great to see some new teams.


I am thinking about doing it this year, just don't know about making the drive to some of those lakes is all.

Looking at most of the dates won't work out very well for me though. Either fishing other tournaments or chartering. Spring is pretty hard to get out because of the walleye jig bite.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Where do I sign up at?


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

2015 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit

Fish 3 of 5 Dates To Qualify For Spring Classic
Sun, March 29 - Buckeye Lake (Ice Out Open) 
Sat, April 11 - Delaware Lake 
Sat, April 18 - Deer Creek Lake
Sun, May 10 - Hoover Reservoir 
Sat, May 16 - Indian Lake
Sun, May 31 - Alum Creek Lake (Spring Classic) 

Fish 2 of 3 Dates To Qualify For Fall Classic
Sun, Sept 13 - Rush Creek Lake
Sat, Sept 19 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
**Sun, Oct 4 - Griggs or CJ Brown** 
**&#8203;Sun, Oct 11 - Angler's Choice (Fall Classic)**


Central Ohio Crappie Circuit
2015 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit Highlights


&#8203;**Vote during the first 3 tournaments of the year (Buckeye, Delaware & Deer Creek Tournaments) for the location of the fishing tournament on October 4 AND the location of the FALL CLASSIC on October 11! Anglers can choose from ANY non-horsepower restricted lake or reservoir in Ohio for the Classic including any lake we already have on the 2015 schedule!!


Optional side pots payback 100%
$10 Big Fish - 70% to the heaviest crappie and 30% to the second heaviest crappie
$5 Non-Crappie - 100% payback to the heaviest fish caught (any fish besides a crappie) 


10 Tournaments from March 29 to October 11


Reduce on travel costs!
The ONLY Crappie Fishing Circuit in and around Central Ohio! 


Launch from any ramp on the lake/reservoir (unless noted otherwise).


Spring tournament hours are 7:30am-3:30pm (Buckeye Lake on March 29 will follow the fall hours of 8-4). 
Fall tournament hours are 8:00am-4:00pm.


EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!
Regardless of age or experience everyone is welcome especially kids!
(Children must be accompanied by a parent/guardian 18 years or older) 


More information for the 2015 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit is available on the event website: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/cocc-fishing-tournaments.html.

We're renovating the website it will be fully functional with full info in a week or so. In the meantime if you have questions please email me at: [email protected] or call 614-636-3386
Thank You!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

timjr said:


> Where do I sign up at?


The event website: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/cocc-fishing-tournaments.html

Right now we are going to open registration on February 1, but I'll probably open it up in a week when the website is complete.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Feel free to call and reach out with questions 614-636-3386 - [email protected]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be in my kayak lol!! But I'll be at some of these


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

No problem at all kayaks and canoes are permitted! Look forward to fishing with you!


----------

